# dimmable ballast?



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gday,
I ordered my self 3 x 2x54watt t5 electronic ballast (non-dimmable) and they stuffed up and gave me a dimmable ballast http://www.tridonicatco.com/kms/cms/kms.php?id=63&str_id=531&det_back=1 what a bummer eh    ,
So what can I do with my new toy is there any programmers or anything that can be hooked up to a dimmer because I don't really know much about dimmers,
Thanks
Matt


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

phillips just came out with dimmable fluroescent bulbs

. if i were so inclined. i'd get a couple hook it up and see if i could rig a real light system like earths. half your wattage dimming up to full on in the morn, then around midday more light comes on, after midday the more light dims off, and then the main lights... just like the surise and intesities in a real day.


thats just me
ian


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bugger I hadn't thought of the fact that i would need dimmable tubes. yes that was an idea I had but I've got no idea how to do it and it looks to be quite pricey as I think I may need like a computer or something to hook it up to, so any more ideas,
Thanks
Matt


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't think you need special tubes to work with dimmable balllasts:
http://www.lightsearch.com/resources/lightguides/ballasts.html

I suspect that the so called dimmable bulbs are supposed to work with regular switch dimmers?


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

shalu said:


> I don't think you need special tubes to work with dimmable balllasts:
> http://www.lightsearch.com/resources/lightguides/ballasts.html
> 
> I suspect that the so called dimmable bulbs are supposed to work with regular switch dimmers?


not sure. hmmm... i wonder. i know using a dim switch with regular fluro's causes flickering. i'll have to go search on this.... and the use of a computer with the dimmable ballast.

hmmm...
ian


----------

